# Are bath salts and bath fizzies FDA regulated?



## Koshka (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I've been browsing this amazing forum for years, but always stayed in the shade (/shy)  (Hopefully, I'm posting in the right category) I'm at the point when I am ready to open my own company and sell soaps, and other bath products. I've read so much about FDA compliance, I want to make sure I follow the rules and don't get my paws slapped. But I'm struggling to find a direct answer to this question: Are bath salts and bath fizzies FDA regulated? Are they considered cosmetic or drug in the scenario when I add no other claim to their description and leave product named as "Bath Salts" and "Bath Bomb/Fizzie"? I have tried googling Bath Salts and FDA compliance and the only thing I get is information on the new drug or whatever it is called, "Bath Salts". So frustrated!  :evil: 

I would really appreciate your help, oh wise ones  Thank you in advance for your time and help!

Cheers!


----------



## lsg (Oct 3, 2012)

Here are a couple of links with some info:

http://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/productand ... 115449.htm

http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/GuidanceCo ... 074201.htm


----------



## Lindy (Oct 3, 2012)

For those who are in Canada and want to know the answer to this question it is Yes - these are cosmetics and are therefore regulated under Health Canada....


----------



## Genny (Oct 4, 2012)

Bath salts and fizzes are cosmetics as long as you're not claiming they have any healing or medicinal purposes.


----------



## birdcharm (Oct 7, 2012)

Just want to add ... if they contain essential oils that are 
labeled as a fragrance or scent, then it's still considered 
a cosmetic.  But, if you make a claim, such as saying that 
the e/o "helps to balance skin moisture levels," for instance, 
then it would need to be declared as an Active Ingredient. 
To do that, you would first list "active ingredients" before 
your "other ingredients" and I think that's all you would 
need to do in that case. 

Kathy


----------



## Koshka (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you for your wonderful replies!


----------

